# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  DIY auto-top off water system

## fisher

Hi, 
I just wonder anyone here know how to DIY a auto-top 
off system..it something like when your water level drop 
to a certain level, the water reservoir will auto top up water to it.

----------


## LiquidFX

I saw something simliar at Kelstorm's place last Sunday. Maybe you could ask him about it?

----------


## kelstorm

[quote]
----------------
On 3/4/2002 10:40:48 PM 

Hi, 
I just wonder anyone here know how to DIY a auto-top 
off system..it something like when your water level drop 
to a certain level, the water reservoir will auto top up water to it.
----------------
u need a reservoir tank.. and a pump to work .. this come together with a float switch.. and the switch is connected to a circuit where it is always on.. but off.. i.e I/O.. u get what i mean?? 
when the level of water drops, it will activated the pump to pump water into the tank.. need to look for the circuit design.. but me have not done something like that for a long time coz it is costly.. the float switch cost abt $150 at sim lim i think.. can't recall.. bought it abt 5 yrs ago...[ :Grin: ]

----------


## lsz

go and dismantle your toilet bowl. there is a float valve and the plumbing everything done nicely...

just need to decide the water level 

[ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

That is not advisable coz if he or she does that.. then they used what to do their business??? nowadays dun have those manure carriers leh.. hahaha

----------


## CK Yeo

I think what he meant is that you can use the toilet bowl float valve for the purpose. But I would advice it to be put in the sump, for obvious reasons, and you will need a water point nearby, unless you want to connect one long long pipe from the WC... quite ugly. Alternatively, you can connect this cheapo float valve to a reservoir, but LPPL rite, still have to top up.

----------


## Spiff

u can get a cheap float switch from farnell for abt $30. cant remeber wat model n dunno how to connect it to a pump. but i know someone who did it.u need a small container with a pump. when the water level drops, the float switch will detect it n pump is turned on.
www.farnell.com

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 3/5/2002 1:20:06 AM 
> 
> That is not advisable coz if he or she does that.. then they used what to do their business??? nowadays dun have those manure carriers leh.. hahaha
> ----------------


Kel, this is in line with the philosophy of a nature aquarium, the "business" to be recycle as fertilizer kekeke [ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

err.... hychow.. u used your 'waste' to fertilise your plants?? ok.. no comments.. hahahaha... just remind me not to harvest your plants.. hahaha

----------


## lsz

hmchoy, next time show us a picture of you squatting over your all natural tank [: :Smile: ]

----------


## fisher

Hi spiff,
I went to the web site but there are so many
products avaliable.Can u help mi to find out wat
model ur friend is using and how to connect it to the pump.
Anyway thank u all for giving mi so many suggestions.

Rgds :Smile:

----------


## kelstorm

fisher,
go to sim lim tower.. and choose what u want.. they have different sizes.. and different sizes.. prices varies...

----------


## fisher

Kel,
Any particular store in SLT that sell reasonable or cheap float switch..becos i like u..poor student..hehe..

----------


## kelstorm

errr..... the one i bought was $150.. electrical type from aquatechnic...anyway.. different size cost differently.. if u want those toilet bowl type.. u can consider going to any hardware shop.. electrical type need to activate together with a pump.. and that type are expensive.. try Basement 1.. i can't really recall the name of the shop... sorry mate.. i'm afraid that u will have to search ard.. i lose the name card when shifted house.. paiseh.. [ :Embarassed: ]

----------


## LiquidFX

Found this float switch on Ebay. Only US$6. Can be used to close/open electical switches. Not sure about shipping rates though, but the seller ships internationally.

http://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI...tem=2007236776

----------

